# Anal gland problems



## Whiteiris (May 30, 2004)

My 4 year old female, Iris, is having anal gland problems and I have to have them expressed just about monthly or they get infected. Years ago, I had the anal glands in my Yorkie removed and it was a snap. My vet says they don't do that much anymore. 
Have anyone had their cat's anal glands removed? How was it done and did it work? When I had my Yorkie done, they put him under, injected a hot fluid into the gland which hardened as it dried and pulled the gland out. The vet said they don't do that much anymore-that they have to cut them out and it can damage the sphincter muscle. 
Oh-I'm in Madison WI with the University Vet School here so I'm very lucky that way. Haven't been there yet with this problem-wondering how others handled this-I was surprised cats had anal gland problems..........


----------



## wookie130 (Feb 1, 2004)

What a shame for your poor kitty and for you...I don't know much about the anal-gland removal procedure, but to be completely honest, I don't care for the sound of it. Any time an animal is put under anethesia, there are many risks that need to be considered...but I'm sure you've been worried about that too.

The vet didn't mention any alternatives?


----------



## Whiteiris (May 30, 2004)

His short term solution was just to keep expressing the glands-but the poor kitty-who wants to go thru that forever-I know it hurts a lot when it's being done!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Whiteiris.....

The first year I owned Bosco....his anal sacs were filling up and dripping about every 3-4 weeks. I was making regular trips to the vet also.
How AWFUL! I do not want to do surgery, for fear it would cause litterbox aversion...(he is so picky already!)

Our solution has been *diet*! During my ownership of Bosco....I have kept learning more and more about cat nurtrition...the more improvements that I made, as I learned....the better his anal sacs got.
We have not been to the vet for anal gland expression in over 6 months!
He no longer has a smelly bum when he comes to lay down by me! YAY!

I would also like to hear more opinions regarding this!


----------



## Whiteiris (May 30, 2004)

*What do you feed Bosco?*

Funny you say that, because I just switched from Iams cat food to Wysong Urinary diet cat food. Iris has been on it for about a month. The cats poo so much less-I'm assuming it's because the food has much less "fill" in it. So, what cat food do you feed? Would also like to hear other comments on this food thing. When we had a black lab, she was allergic to everything, particularly food-took us 3 vets before we picked up on that. Now I know that food is a huge factor in the equation of system problems. Other feedback?


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I am a learning sponge when it comes to pet foods!
When I adopted Bosco they were feeding him Purina,
to tell the truth, I cant even recall which formula that was over 2 years now. I just continued to buy it since it was what they were feeding him.
The anal gland issue was *horrible*. When my vet asked what was he eating? That is when I clued myself in that I better try to educate myself. So I found something better 'Diamond', I noticed an improvement in the anal issue, only now he was gaining weight!

Back to the drawing board...I learn that what I chose was better, but still not nearly good enough! He had always had very loose stools. 
My next try was 'Wellness Super 5 Mix' I really thought I had it all figured out when I was willing to pay almost $20. dollars for a 18 pound bag!
LMAO! :lol: Little stinker *would not touch *the food!  

He really loved to chow down on the 'Diamond' so my next purchase was 'Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul' Very good stuff! I knew Bosco would eat it since it is made by the Diamond Company. My guess was right and he loves it! He is truthfully doing really well on this food.
The price is reasonable too.  He has not had his anal glands expressed once since I have been feeding 'Chicken Soup'.

I am still very concerned about his weight! He is close to 17 pounds and his underbelly is just flabby. (Sorry Bosco)
I have been reading all over these boards and I am very excited about trying him on the wet food! (now to get him to eat it?)
I purchased 'Chicken Soup' canned food. (he wont eat it) 
I thought I might get lucky twice in a row! NOT! 

Anyways...that is my story and where I am at right now. I am only a few days into introducing the wet food. I decided not to buy the diet dry food formula, because I learned it actually has more carbohydrates in it and the cats do not lose weight. It is really not very good for them.

Read around and see what you think! Sorry this is so long.


----------



## Whiteiris (May 30, 2004)

*Anal Glands...........*

Sounds like you have a darn good vet. I've seen the "Chicken Soup" food at the store, but thought it was just a gimmick so I haven't tried it.
I used to raise and show Yorkies-and many of the dog breeders have switch to Wysong food and swear by it so that's why I picked it. I think I'll stick with it for a while and see what happens vs the anal gland problem.
I so appreciate your input. We sure can learn a lot from each other, can't we!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Yes! Wysong is GREAT!!
I have heard good reviews of Innova, Felidae, there are some other good ones too! But this wet food theory is new to me! I have a friend that tells me not to....it just seems so logical to me. I am willing to do anything to help him lose weight. I do not want him to become diabetic!  

If I do not succeed with this....
Not succeeding for him would be first off, if he will not eat it...
If he does eat it....if his anal troubles reoccur? Then I would have to go back to the Chicken Soup dry.

I am suprised we have not heard from anyone else about anal sac 
problems yet??? :?


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Anal gland surgery in cats is very tricky; one wrong move and the cat is fecal incontinent for life (usually a very short life, since most people don't want a cat that leaks poop everywhere he goes!). Most vets won't do it, although they might at the vet school.

The best weight loss diet is all canned food. Dry food contains 30-50% carbohydrates. You can inrease the fiber content of canned food a little bit if necessary; powdered psyllium or rice bran work great and are very cheap. Here's some more info:
http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?a ... w&item=016
http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?a ... cannedfood

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## Whiteiris (May 30, 2004)

*Anal gland surgery & food*

Thanks so much Dr Jean!!! Really appreciate your input and expertise.


----------

